# Does anyone know this breeder?



## tevolo (May 19, 2014)

Hello, I am looking for a breeder and came across Sandy's Havanese located in Maryland. I am having a hard time finding any information about them and was hoping someone on here might know of them.

Thanks


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Is her name Sandy Moyer?


----------



## tevolo (May 19, 2014)

her name is Sandy Jaworski


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Then No, I do not know her. Sorry.


----------

